# Augie got his AJP this weekend!!



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Augie got his AJP this weekend!!

He had a great run, fast, clean and most important Happy!

To celebrate I bought him a back on track dog coat which he really seems to like wearing. He also got a new cool coat for summer, toys and extra special treats!

We did our first move up for this coming weekend and will now work on his MJP. I'm so excited, I never thought we'd get this far


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Woo Hoo! Wat to go Augie. Congratultions!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Congrats! Mission Circuit?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Congratulations to Team Augie Doggie!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

You must be so thrilled! Congratulations - we will need a photo shared


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Big congratulations!! Way to go!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Yippi!! Congratulations to you and Augie! Looks like Augie got all sorts of good stuff!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Congrats! Mission Circuit?


Yes, we were at Mission Circuit. First time there and really enjoyed it.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

sammydog said:


> Yippi!! Congratulations to you and Augie! Looks like Augie got all sorts of good stuff!


Thanks! He sure did! The back on track back brace has helped me so much I decided to buy him the dog coat as a preventative.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

nolefan said:


> You must be so thrilled! Congratulations - we will need a photo shared


I am, I'm positively giddy!!

I wish I had a picture, unfortunately there aren't photographers at obedience or agility trials.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Sunrise said:


> Congratulations


Thanks! Can't wait to see what I can learn in "Heeling Games", maybe I will have an obedience brag in the future.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Thank you all so much for your congrats and kind words!!

I'm so proud of Augie getting to this level. If you've been around the forum for a while you may remember all the challenges we had with him jumping a few years ago. Had to start from scratch three times.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

My dogs love their Back on Track jackets! I miss Mission Circuit, one of these years I am coming down for it again! You can't beat 5 days of agility!


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations Augie and Augie's Mom!


----------

